# ABHC - 3 day UK competition



## ~Adam~ (May 21, 2014)

I am pleased to be announcing the UK's 1st 3 day competition.

Click to register

It will be held over the bank holiday weekend at the end of August. 23rd - 25th.

3x3, 2x2 and pyra are being held on the Monday.

All events will be held, with 3 FMC attempts and 2 of MBLD.

Schedule

The venue is the same as WGC. The Collingwood suite at Gosling Sports Park, near Hatfield.

There is a Premier Inn that you can throw a cube to from the venue and a petrol station across the road.
The Collingwood suite will have a bar open for beverages and snacks from 2pm til 7pm each day.

The registration fee is £15 to be prepaid by paypal, check or cash if no alternative is available to you.
The competitor limit is 100.


----------



## antoineccantin (May 21, 2014)

Epicness.


----------



## Mollerz (May 21, 2014)

swagmode engage


----------



## kinch2002 (May 21, 2014)

Named after Ana Belen Contreras of course


----------



## LucidCuber (May 21, 2014)

I was a bit concerned with the 3 day comp, but seeing as it's bank holiday it isn't an issue.

Is this the first comp you've organised? Look forward to it anyway.


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 21, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 21, 2014)

*ABC - 3 day UK competition*



LucidCuber said:


> Is this the first comp you've organised? Look forward to it anyway.



Yes. Billy is leading me through the process so you're in good hands.


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2014)

Too far again.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (May 21, 2014)

Hell yes


----------



## Laradoodle4 (May 21, 2014)

My dad requests better wifi.


----------



## LucidCuber (May 21, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Yes. Billy is leading me through the process so you're in good hands.



I might have a crack at organising my first comp later in the year, maybe an Oxford Autumn.

This is quite close to euros, so I will probably only be there sunday/monday. The venue was one of the best I've been to though


----------



## scottishcuber (May 21, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I am pleased to be announcing the UK's 1st 3 day competition.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Awesome. I really hope this advanced payment thing works out as well; I hate hearing about making losses when people like Billy put so much effort into WGC last time.


----------



## Mollerz (May 21, 2014)

Laradoodle4 said:


> My dad requests better wifi.



Given the issues we had last time we probably won't give out the WiFi publicly. If someone requests it for a legitimate reason, i.e. for work (Which may apply to your dad) then we will give it out.



scottishcuber said:


> Awesome. I really hope this advanced payment thing works out as well; I hate hearing about making losses when people like Billy put so much effort into WGC last time.



Yeah it's getting a bit ridiculous. Hopefully this will either encourage people to come given that they've already paid, or not sign up until they are certain they can come.


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Too far again.



You always say this, it's during summer, get yourself over man! It's just as far for me


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 21, 2014)

3 days of cubing? 2 rounds of multi?? F$%^& yeah!!

I'll be very annoyed if something comes up that means I can't go, and this will probably give me the motivation to start grinding BLD like I need to.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 21, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Named after Ana Belen Contreras of course



I found these:
http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?rd=1&word=ABC



Spoiler



Two realistic ones:
Always Be Cubing
Another British Competition


----------



## TDM (May 21, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> You always say this, it's during summer, get yourself over man! It's just as far for me


I always say it because it's always too far  Also I don't know whether going to competitions is really worth it... I don't talk much (i.e. I usually avoid conversations), so I just go there, solve and maybe talk to one person, and leave. I'm completely different on the forums to in real life. I'm sure everybody remembers having conversations with me at Guildford... owait I barely spoke to anybody.
E: oh and I just found out we have some people coming to stay over the summer holidays for three days. Guess which three days.


----------



## BillyRain (May 21, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Awesome. I really hope this advanced payment thing works out as well; I hate hearing about making losses when people like Billy put so much effort into WGC last time.



Thank you Sameer.



Mollerz said:


> Given the issues we had last time we probably won't give out the WiFi publicly. If someone requests it for a legitimate reason, i.e. for work (Which may apply to your dad) then we will give it out.



EDIT: WIFI will be available to all. I am bringing equipment from work to bypass the venues crappy router and create a stable connection. The issue is not with the bandwidth in the collingwood.. but with an old unreliable router.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 22, 2014)

o yay i will go probably


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 22, 2014)

This is interesting, hopefully venue won't be too hot.
I won't have a pint before 5bld.
Does mean of 10points in MBLD exists?*heavy breathing*
Since forever we have unofficial events like head to head, team/teambld, organisers you know what I mean.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 22, 2014)

*ABC - 3 day UK competition*

Nevins, the idea of unofficial events did come up but we have come to the decision to hold 3 rounds of as many events of the most popular events as possible whist maintaining a relaxed atmosphere (here's to hoping) and not a really tight schedule. This *may* result in time left over on a day or two for factory solving, team blind or another fun event.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 22, 2014)

Oh I am so there 

This is going to be epic!


----------



## ryanj92 (May 22, 2014)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I found these:
> http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?rd=1&word=ABC
> 
> 
> ...



Adam and Billy's Competition?

I'm working with the physics department at my uni through july and august, i'll totally go to this if i have the time/money though, 3 day comp sounds amazing!


----------



## Ollie (May 22, 2014)

If I'm not in Dubai(!!) then I'll come for 2 out of the 3 days


----------



## NevinsCPH (May 22, 2014)

Then I should be expecting 2rounds or more of 3bld then, need to up my 3bld accuracy this year.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 22, 2014)

I demand 18 rounds of 15 puzzle sim as an unofficial event

also if 100 people can have 4 rounds 3x3?


----------



## BillyRain (May 22, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> I demand 18 rounds of 15 puzzle sim as an unofficial event
> 
> also if 100 people can have 4 rounds 3x3?



Set up your laptop in the bar and knock yourself out...


----------



## TMOY (May 22, 2014)

Sounds great. But there's also a French competition planned for late August (the date is not very firmly decided for the moment) though and where I have already promised to go, I really hope these two comps won't clash.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 22, 2014)

Should be able to make this. So many summer comps.

@Kirjava: try to go to the right hotel this time.


----------



## Kirjava (May 22, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> @Kirjava: try to go to the right hotel this time.



I might come. :U


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 5, 2014)

Uh, I need to keep track of all these events! It's a busy summer!


----------



## brian724080 (Jun 5, 2014)

Wow, sounds awesome!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks like I'm going. With my girlfriend again. I'll try to make sure she actually learns to solve before going last time so she can join in the fun more. Was it a good idea to get her a pyra since those are easier? I hope so. But I might have a modded SS pyra for sale.

Also looks like I'm heading back Monday, so might miss a couple of things.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 6, 2014)

*ABC - 3 day UK competition*

It looks like Monday will be 2x2, 3x3 and Pyra to allow some of the younger cubers to come just for 1 day if they can't make the entire comp and still compete in a few events. Also a MBLD and FMC attempt so you'll miss out on your chance to do multi twice at one comp Matthew.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 6, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> It looks like Monday will be 2x2, 3x3 and Pyra to allow some of the younger cubers to come just for 1 day if they can't make the entire comp and still compete in a few events. Also a MBLD and FMC attempt so you'll miss out on your chance to do multi twice at one comp Matthew.



I'll be able to do some competing on Monday as I'm not leaving first thing Monday morning, though I don't know yet exactly how long I'll be there, I'd guess until early afternoon. Just for reference, what's the estimated finish time for the comp? Hopefully I'll get a chance to multi before I leave, I need to make sure I beat CHJ .


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 7, 2014)

We have the venue till 7pm. It might wrap up a little early on Monday.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 18, 2014)

For those of you who have Facebook, feel free to join the event and keep track of all the latest news!!

https://www.facebook.com/events/494105364055120/?fref=ts


----------



## andojay (Jun 18, 2014)

I think I planned my move at the right time


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 18, 2014)

*ABC - 3 day UK competition*



andojay said:


> I think I planned my move at the right time



We has lots of comps these days. Only a few years ago it was a very different story.

2011 - 2
2012 - 4
2013 - 8

Are my numbers correct? I used DShepz profile as my guide =D

We also have meet ups in London roughly monthly.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 18, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> We has lots of comps these days. Only a few years ago it was a very different story.
> 
> 2011 - 2
> 2012 - 4
> ...



3 in 2012, maybe you counted Irish Open as UK
Easier way - https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...onId=United+Kingdom&years=&pattern=&list=List


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 18, 2014)

*ABC - 3 day UK competition*



DuffyEdge said:


> 3 in 2012, maybe you counted Irish Open as UK



Potato, potato =P


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 18, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Potato, potato =P



I apologise


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 18, 2014)

You shouldn't. I made a mistake which should've been pointed out.
I'm glad it was and allowed me to make a potato joke.


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 18, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Potato, potato =P



not cool Adam



Spoiler



lol


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 18, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> We has lots of comps these days. Only a few years ago it was a very different story.
> 
> 2011 - 2
> 2012 - 4
> ...




You should feel sorry for us cubers from 2006-2009. 1 a year in 2006,2007 and 2008 

Also, How come you're hosting ABC in a city without 'facilities'


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 18, 2014)

*ABC - 3 day UK competition*

I'll bring my card table and poker chips if you want. I'll deal. Don't worry, I won't cheat ;-)



Spoiler



I used to be a croupier for those who didn't know



Edit - On a serious note I am happy to deal up to 10 man sit and go if anyone is game. The Premiere inn has fruit machines so a low stakes card game could be within their licence. I'll enquire.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 18, 2014)

I'd be up for some poker, It's been a while but I wouldn't mind losing £20-£30

On a serious note, I can go to a competition without gambling you know


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 18, 2014)

*ABC - 3 day UK competition*

The Riley's I used to play at had a minor gaming licence. It allowed up to £100 in chips to be on the table at any one time which is likely to be similar to the hotel. I was thinking a £5 sit and go with 1 optional rebuy within the 1st 3 blind levels could be appropriate. That way nobody can lose more than £10, even if you want to Greg.

Edit - obviously 18+ outside of competition times and venue.


----------



## andojay (Jun 19, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> We have lots of comps these days. Only a few years ago it was a very different story.


In Australia, we had none until 2010 with at least four competitions a year

Meetups sound good. Hopefully Joey and I don't sleep-in on too much those days


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 19, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> We has lots of comps these days. Only a few years ago it was a very different story.
> 
> 2011 - 2
> 2012 - 4
> 2013 - 8



can we expect 16 comps this year?


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 19, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> can we expect 16 comps this year?



Should be 9, maybe 10.

We've had 4, got Cambridge, ABC, Cuthberts, and UKC as definite. Probably one in December in Manchester and maybe another in September.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jun 21, 2014)

This might be my next and last comp of the year, I'm more than likely going to miss Cuthbert's due to a match and Leicester is always difficult to me, even though I've gotten there in the past. 

But looking forward to ABC anyway! When is it going to be official?


----------



## KongShou (Jun 21, 2014)

Cannot come because I'm at a Oxford maths camp for the whole week.

Gutted. This is like the 4th comp I'm gonna miss this year.

Good luck to everyone who is going!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 9, 2014)

I want to register! When will this have its own page on the WCA website?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 9, 2014)

*ABC - 3 day UK competition*

Soon.

Edit - very soon


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 10, 2014)

The UKCA page is up. The schedule we're going with is on the 2nd sheet.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 10, 2014)

Just waiting for the Board to add it to the website, and then registration will be open straight away. 100 places. £15 to be pre-payed for your registration to be confirmed


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 10, 2014)

I've paid and registered now. I know it's not refundable but I might not go, at the exact same time also saying that I might go, so it's still 50 50 on me going to this comp.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yeah, registration is open if people haven't realised


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 11, 2014)

AB *H* C ?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 11, 2014)

*ABC - 3 day UK competition*

H - Holiday

WCA didn't approve of ABC =(


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 11, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> H - Holiday
> 
> WCA didn't approve of ABC =(



Cus it makes so much difference/sense...


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 11, 2014)

Adam & Billy's Holiday Competition

Adam's Bank Holiday Competition


----------



## JediJupiter (Jul 13, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> This might be my next and last comp of the year, I'm more than likely going to miss Cuthbert's due to a match and Leicester is always difficult to me, even though I've gotten there in the past.
> 
> But looking forward to ABC anyway! When is it going to be official?



Which competition will be in Leicester?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 13, 2014)

JediJupiter said:


> Which competition will be in Leicester?



probably uko


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 13, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> probably uko


 ukc*


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 13, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> ukc*



Cus it makes so much difference...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 13, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> Cus it makes so much difference...



One letter can be the difference between a good solve and a DNF, you've done enough BLD to know that.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 14, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> Cus it makes so much difference...



Well apparently it's the difference between me and medals!! 

Also, have 15 people just registered so far? Or have people registered and not paid yet?


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 14, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well apparently it's the difference between me and medals!!
> 
> Also, have 15 people just registered so far? Or have people registered and not paid yet?



I thought UK included Ireland? If it was British Champs it wouldn't, but UK Champs should?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 14, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I thought UK included Ireland? If it was British Champs it wouldn't, but UK Champs should?


No - UK includes Northern Ireland only.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 14, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well apparently it's the difference between me and medals!!
> 
> Also, have 15 people just registered so far? Or have people registered and not paid yet?



Many more have registered and not paid.

Please pay if that's you


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 14, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I thought UK included Ireland? If it was British Champs it wouldn't, but UK Champs should?



This image should explain, although it might confuse you even more 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termin...iewer/File:British_Isles_Euler_diagram_15.svg


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 14, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Many more have registered and not paid.
> 
> Please pay if that's you



I've already paid!


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 14, 2014)

Yes thank you. I was addressing people generally


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 15, 2014)

I won't be able to pay until sunday.. should be okay right?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 15, 2014)

That's fine. Thank you.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Jul 15, 2014)

Will pay as soon as I convince dad to take me


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 15, 2014)

Get him to enter. Try and get him into FMC. I think he'd enjoy it.


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll tell him. He is saying we can only go for 2 days  don't know which 2...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 16, 2014)

I guess we'll see you Sunday and Monday, since 3x3 is on Monday.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 18, 2014)

What 's the registration fee if I only come for one day? £5?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 18, 2014)

£15. We almost lost money last time.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 18, 2014)

Alright, hopefully I'll be able to make it out for one or two days.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 24, 2014)

Room sharing


----------



## TMOY (Jul 27, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Sounds great. But there's also a French competition planned for late August (the date is not very firmly decided for the moment) though and where I have already promised to go, I really hope these two comps won't clash.



No recent news of that comp, so I decided I was tired of waiting for them and registered for ABHC


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 27, 2014)

=D

I'm really pleased. It'll be great to have you there.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 27, 2014)

Would it be pushing it to register after Euros? Not sure which events/how many days I can do yet!



TMOY said:


> No recent news of that comp, so I decided I was tired of waiting for them and registered for ABHC


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jul 27, 2014)

Nooo! can't make it!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 28, 2014)

STOCKY7 said:


> Nooo! can't make it!



Nooo! Why?

I just cancelled, well my Mam just cancelled the hotel.
Don't worry, still going! I'm staying with my Aunt now. Fooooled you!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 28, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Would it be pushing it to register after Euros? Not sure which events/how many days I can do yet!



No problem. It doesn't look as if registration will fill up at this rate.



STOCKY7 said:


> Nooo! can't make it!



=(


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 29, 2014)

I hope it's not too much trouble, but by any chance could I get added to clock?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 29, 2014)

Ja. Done.


----------



## LucidCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I hope it's not too much trouble, but by any chance could I get added to clock?



2NR's incoming, that'll put you at 26 which will be a UWR


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 29, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> 2NR's incoming, that'll put you at 26 which will be a UWR



HAHA, can you teach me before I compete!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 29, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Ja. Done.



Go raibh maith agat! Fun fact: It means thank you in Irish!


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 29, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Go raibh maith agat! Fun fact: It means thank you in Irish!



Can you speak Irish Ciaran? I've always wondered if they teach it over there. A few of my friends can speak Welsh


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jul 29, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Can you speak Irish Ciaran? I've always wondered if they teach it over there. A few of my friends can speak Welsh



I can speak Irish but very badly. They do teach it but it is very difficult if you haven't started at a young age. If your parents decide they want you to be good at Irish, they can send you to an Irish school instead of an English speaking school.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 12, 2014)

Just back from Euros, and now only 11 days until next competition.

Goals:
-Square-1 PB, hopefully make cut. Practise the algs so I don't forget them this time.
-6x6 single, although I'm not particularly bothered
-LESS ****ING DOUBLE PARITIES (7 of last 10 official solves have been double parity)
-Therefore 4x4 PB's
-OH PB's would be nice but beating 26 single in comp will be difficult.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 12, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> -LESS ****ING DOUBLE PARITIES (7 of last 10 official solves have been double parity)



Ok. I know what group to put you in now.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks like it's going to be a relatively quiet comp, not even 40 registered ...

Goals:
3BLD: sub-Dan
4/5/MBLD: PB/beat CHJ
4x4: sub-50 avg
FMC: sub-30/sub-35
Pyra: Doing it for lolz
other: do well and stuff


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 12, 2014)

All paid up 

Lol, this is the second competition in a row financed by the chip shop


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 12, 2014)

Booked all my stuff today, see you all there!

BTW if someone is still looking to split a hotel room, send me a PM. I booked now so I'm sorted, but there's an empty spot if someone wants it.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 12, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> All paid up
> 
> Lol, this is the second competition in a row financed by the chip shop



What do you mean by that? I'm in the middle of my hardcore practice before my last comp of the year!

Goals:
2x2: sub 2.5 single sub 3.5 average.
3x3: sub 8 single sub 9.5 average
4x4: sub NR single(33.020) 36 average
5x5: sub 1:15 single sub 1:20 average
6x6: sub 2:20 single sub 2:30 mean 
7x7: sub 3:30 single sub 3:35 mean
mega: sub 1:35 single sub 1:45 average 
pyra: sub 4 single sub 4.5 average
OH: sub 15 single 16 average
skewb: 6 singe sub 10 average
SQ-1: sub 30 single sub 35 average
Feet: sub 1:20 single sub 1:30 mean
FMC: sub 40 (I wish) sub 50 mean
Clock: get an average

I want over 15 NR's and I want to pick up some kind of British Isles record, most likely 6x6,7x7 or pyra single.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 12, 2014)

A chip shop is a place where you can buy chips. Although some chip shops charge very high prices. In the last chip shop I went to it cost £20 for a single portion 

Jesus christ 15 NR's again, not only will you have the UWR for most NR's after you do clock (you may have it already cause the Portuguese guy lost some of his I think) But you're probably not far off the UWR of most breakings of an NR (like 110 now isn't it?)

Argh I see you've overtaken me in posts!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 12, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> A chip shop is a place where you can buy chips. Although some chip shops charge very high prices. In the last chip shop I went to it cost £20 for a single portion
> 
> Jesus christ 15 NR's again, not only will you have the UWR for most NR's after you do clock (you may have it already cause the Portuguese guy lost some of his I think) But you're probably not far off the UWR of most breakings of an NR (like 110 now isn't it?)
> 
> Argh I see you've overtaken me in posts!



LOL! That's what I was working on the hole weekend when you were gone! You won't overtake me in posts now!

It's about 125 now! I think you mean the WR not the UWR, because it's official. But yeah, 15 NR's is normal for me.

Will you still teach me clock?

Edit: I just looked a the registration list, interesting! Bring it on Rob!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 12, 2014)

Goals -

Heal up before comp

Don't burn out during comp

Be proud of 1st comp afterwards

Results related? Ok then -

5 points
Slow Mo3

That'll do


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 12, 2014)

Greg delete a PM pls >_>


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 13, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Goals:
> 2x2: sub 2.5 single sub 3.5 average.
> 3x3: sub 8 single sub 9.5 average
> 4x4: sub NR single(33.020) 36 average
> ...



You're turning into quite the all-rounder! I hope you achieve these goals


----------



## Ollie (Aug 13, 2014)

So just coming for the Saturday now, will be selling lots of 3x3x3s including a zhanchi, Fangshi, Guhong, some Auroras and Winds (and rubbish original 3x3x3s) plus some 4x4x4s (weisus and Ss) open to offers, pm me if interested


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 13, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> You're turning into quite the all-rounder! I hope you achieve these goals



Thank you. I'm learning bld now, if I can get all the bld events to my name then I'll be doing everything!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 13, 2014)

I notice I'm down as a New competitor btw.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 13, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I notice I'm down as a New competitor btw.



Lol that can literally only be your fault. I've seen it before when people forget to actually click "Load" after entering their name.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 14, 2014)

If anybody is interested on buying an Aofu at the comp PM me please , btw there may be a free set of aofu stickers that I'll include.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 14, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> If anybody is interested on buying an Aofu at the comp PM me please , btw there may be a free set of aofu stickers that I'll include.



How much how much how much.

I may be interested but would definitely want to try it first.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm excited for this!

Goals?
Primarily to get back into the UK top 10 sum of ranks - after Euros I dropped a few places...
A few times I want: sub-50 4x4x4 single, one-handed PB's, 5x5x5 average PB, NR clock average, sub-7 pyra average, square-1 PB's... I think that will do


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 15, 2014)

*Goals:*
*2x2* - sub 3 single & sub 4 average
*3x3* - sub 12 single & sub 14 average
*4x4* - sub 50 average
*5x5* - AfR average, I don't think I'll get the single
*6x6* - AfR single
*7x7* - beat CHJ
*OH* - sub 30 average, to put me out of my misery
*Feet* - get a mean
*FMC* - AfR single & mean
*Mega* - sub 1:50 single & sub 2:00 average
*Pyra* - sub 6 single & sub 7 average. I've already had two sub 6 official singles, both of them were +2's
*Sq1* - get an average
*Clock* - sub 7 single & sub 8 average. plsplspls let me be in the sub 8 club
*Skewb* - sub 7 single & sub 10 average
*3BLD* - get a mean
*4BLD* - use comms for centres like I should have done at Euros
*5BLD* - success (this will never ever happen officially in my entire life)
*MBLD* - 7 points

Edit: Oh and also, to get into the top 300 in the world for sum of singles, I'm pretty sure I'm like 301st 

_AfR's per comp:_


Spoiler



_Nottingham 2013 - 3
Guildford Open 2013 - 6
Cuthberts Open 2013 - 4
Nottingham 2014 - 9
WGC Open 2014 - 6
Euro 2014 - 9
ABHC 2014 - 10+??????_


----------



## Ollie (Aug 15, 2014)

Goals - Get my ship together.

Multi: 25/25
5BLD: sub 5:30
4BLD: sub 2:30


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Goals - Get my ship together.
> 
> Multi: 25/25
> 5BLD: sub 5:30
> 4BLD: sub 2:30


Another goal of mine: to witness you breaking a WR


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 17, 2014)

I didn't go to WGC so I don't really know the area. Is there any shops real close besides the petrol station, or do I have to go all the way to the Galleria shopping centre?


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 17, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I didn't go to WGC so I don't really know the area. Is there any shops real close besides the petrol station, or do I have to go all the way to the Galleria shopping centre?



Nothing super close that I know of, the hotel sells food and drink, but otherwise I think you need to walk 10 minutes to sainsbury's etc.

Goals:
4x4: sub-1 average (unlikely)
Multi: success, probably 4/4


----------



## Ollie (Aug 17, 2014)

According to this there's a Tesco Express?

http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=986


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 17, 2014)

I wasnt' aware of the tesco.

There is a shopping centre about 15 minutes walk away in town. All the roads are pretty much straight so it's easy to find.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 17, 2014)

Google maps is your friend.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Aug 17, 2014)

I am coming just on Monday unfortunately, does anyone know of anyone who will be selling cubes?


----------



## Ollie (Aug 17, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> I am coming just on Monday unfortunately, does anyone know of anyone who will be selling cubes?





Ollie said:


> So just coming for the Saturday now, will be selling lots of 3x3x3s including a zhanchi, Fangshi, Guhong, some Auroras and Winds (and rubbish original 3x3x3s) plus some 4x4x4s (weisus and Ss) open to offers, pm me if interested



I am, but we'd need to arrange something as I'm only here on Saturday ^ interested in any of these?


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Aug 17, 2014)

About shops, there is a Sainsbury's about 0.7 miles away from the venue.

Directions:
Turn right out of the venue, but don't go down Stanborough road, go down 'Parkway', once you get to the bit of the road where it opens up into a wide section with 
grass in the middle, on your right, you will see a pub called the Doctor's tonic. Take the next road which branches off from Parkway just after it called Church road. 
Here, you should see it on your left within a complex of shops with a car park in the center.

Slightly nearer, but less well stocked, there is a CostCutter about 0.4 miles away from the venue.

Directions:
When you come out of the sports complex, you will see a roundabout with main roads going through it. Make your way across it so that you end up going down the path that takes you the road with a row of houses on it, just over from where you started. Turn left then right to go down Marsden Road and follow it all the way down until you see CostCutter on your left.

Thanks.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Aug 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> According to this there's a Tesco Express?
> 
> http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=986



Well, there is a Total petrol station, just up Stanbourough road, and there is a shop there which I am sure will have a fantastic hand-picked selection of curly-wurlys.

Thanks.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Aug 17, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I am, but we'd need to arrange something as I'm only here on Saturday ^ interested in any of these?



Well, I will PM you about the cubes and offers, so see ya.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 18, 2014)

gotta miss it sry


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 18, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> gotta miss it sry



=(


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 19, 2014)

Props to AlexTheEmporer for getting away with a triple post *applauds*


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

Shhh don't let the mods know 

Anyone got any space in their hotel room on either Saturday night or Sunday night? Offering £20 per night.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 19, 2014)

goals:

2x2- sub2/sub3
3x3- sub9/sub11.6
4x4- sub40/sub48
5x5- HAHAHAHAH/sub1:35
6x6- sub3:10/sub3:20
7x7- sub4:40/sub5
OH- sub15.13/subBV
FT- sub37/sub43
3BLD- sub50/2avgs
4BLD- sub4:33
5BLD- SUB10SUB10SUB10SUB10SUB10
MBLD- 15/15
mega- sub1/subdan
pyra- subPB/sub6.5
skewb- sub7/dont care
sq-1- sub25/sub28
clock- sub7/sub9.5
FMC- sub31/sub35


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 19, 2014)

The Aofu stickers have arrived. So for those of you who want to buy the Aofu, you's will definetly be getting the stickers!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

CHJ said:


> goals:
> 
> 3x3- sub9/sub11.6



Sub-11.6?


----------



## CHJ (Aug 19, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Sub-11.6?



just keep getting that specific avg at home as of recent, would like it in comp also

also i want all 6 3BLD successes so i have UK record for longest streak


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 19, 2014)

Gowls

2x2- sub4/sub6
3x3- sub13/sub15
4x4- sub1/sub1:10
5x5- sub1:50/sub2avg
6x6- sub4:20/sub4:30
7x7- Cut
OH- lol/lol
FT- hmmmmmm
3BLD- decent/mean
4BLD- sub10
5BLD- compete
MBLD- 10/10
mega- poo off
pyra- enjoy/enjoy
skewb- sub6/same as CHJ gowl
sq-1- is - poo
clock- sub15/sub18
FMC- practice for other events


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 19, 2014)

CHJ said:


> all 6BLD successes



good luck


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 19, 2014)

CHJ said:


> also i want all 6BLD successes so i have UK record for longest streak



That confused me so much until I worked out you meant 6 3BLD successes.


----------



## CHJ (Aug 19, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> That confused me so much until I worked out you meant 6 3BLD successes.



yeah ignore my idiocy, i cba with 6BLD ever again


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 19, 2014)

Practiced sq-1 parity hax (cubeshape + parity in inspection) a little. Not the full system, which I've been too lazy to even finish, but enough to give a reasonable proof of concept I think - specifically the 5 'star' cases. Anyone interested in this is welcome to ask stuff and test me on scrambles. Oh, just checked and realised Crawdaunt won't be there :/.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 19, 2014)

Does anyone have Maru lube which I can use, or maybe buy?


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 19, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Does anyone have Maru lube which I can use, or maybe buy?


I have some which you are welcome to use


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 19, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I have some which you are welcome to use


Awesome, thanks very much  My cubes are desperately sluggish


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Aug 19, 2014)

To continue the trend:


Goals:

3x3: 
Average: sub 20,
Single: 18 +- 1 sec

2x2:
Average: sub 5,
Single: sub 4,


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 19, 2014)

Got a bad cold again, but hopefully the muscle aches in my hands will gone by Saturday :/ It's only August and I've already had 3 colds this year. I Think that's a personal Best (or worst)


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 19, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Got a bad cold again, but hopefully the muscle aches in my hands will gone by Saturday :/ It's only August and I've already had 3 colds this year. I Think that's a personal Best (or worst)



Please don't pass it on to everyone else


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 19, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Got a bad cold again, but hopefully the muscle aches in my hands will gone by Saturday :/ It's only August and I've already had 3 colds this year. I Think that's a personal Best (or worst)



Maybe try a vegetable or two =P


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 19, 2014)

Me and the boy will be coming on Monday. I'm assuming I'll be ok to do the FMC and MBLD attempts on Monday, having not done the first two of each over the weekend...?

My goals:

FMC: Sub 40
2x2: PB average and PB single 
3x3: Sub-30 single and Sub-32 average
Pyra: PB average
MBLD: Some kind of success. Maybe 2/2 or 2/3.

Really, I can't see myself achieving any of those, but I'll give it a go...


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 19, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Practiced sq-1 parity hax (cubeshape + parity in inspection) a little. Not the full system, which I've been too lazy to even finish, but enough to give a reasonable proof of concept I think - specifically the 5 'star' cases. Anyone interested in this is welcome to ask stuff and test me on scrambles. Oh, just checked and realised Crawdaunt won't be there :/.



I'm interested


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 20, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Maybe try a vegetable or two =P



Before I even made that post I thought "I bet Adam will make a comment associating my poor health with the fact that I claimed Burger King was healthier than Salad "


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 20, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Before I even made that post I thought "I bet Adam will make a comment associating my poor health with the fact that I claimed Burger King was healthier than Salad "



I wouldn't have given you great odds.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 20, 2014)

I haven't had burger king since Euro's, and I haven't had chips in over a week. Even then it was only a tiny portion.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 20, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I haven't had burger king since Euro's, and I haven't had chips in over a week. Even then it was only a tiny portion.



That's probably why you got the cold. I prescribe 15 portions of chips a day until the weekend, just to make sure you get all your vitamins.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 20, 2014)

bubbagrub said:


> Me and the boy will be coming on Monday. I'm assuming I'll be ok to do the FMC and MBLD attempts on Monday, having not done the first two of each over the weekend...?


No problem. You're welcome to participate in those on Monday


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Aug 20, 2014)

I think my dad took pre-comp training to new extremes today.

My practice: F2L Ao12s, PLL drills, BLD crosses, etc.

His practice: Taking me to the center of the high street at the height of the day and forcing me to solve my cube there.
The reason he gave for doing that is to 'to see if I can solve under pressure'.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 20, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> The reason he gave for doing that is to 'to see if I can solve under pressure'.



Don't worry, not much pressure is put on anybody, only you can give yourself pressure. So a little advice, don't give yourself pressure.

New goal: Sub 1 feet single! LOL!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 20, 2014)

Better do some goals

3x3: Pb average would be nice, not really expecting it
4x4 Sub-60/Sub-65
6x6: PB
Square-1: Cut
OH: PB/Sub-30
Megaminx: Cut


----------



## CHJ (Aug 20, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Don't worry, not much pressure is put on anybody, only you can give yourself pressure. So a little advice, don't give yourself pressure.
> 
> New goal: Sub 1 feet single! LOL!



come at me bro!
no srsly gogogo, i need to panic a bit in comp


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 20, 2014)

Goal:
1 PB


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 20, 2014)

CHJ said:


> come at me bro!
> no srsly gogogo, i need to panic a bit in comp



I won't beat you in feet, BUT YOU SHOULD WORRY ANYWAY!


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 20, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> I think my dad took pre-comp training to new extremes today.
> 
> My practice: F2L Ao12s, PLL drills, BLD crosses, etc.
> 
> ...



Just wanna say.. your dad sounds like a LAD.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 20, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Goal:
> 1 PB



^^


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 20, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Goal:
> 1 PB



This. I usually aim for 3, and just about made it in Euro's. Ideally I'd like 3 in every comp. But I would be disappointed if I don't get at least 1.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 20, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Goal:
> 1 PB



I'm just going to guess that's a bld event PB your going for.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 20, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I'm just going to guess that's a bld event PB your going for.



Are you aiming for 1 or 2 PB's by any chance?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 21, 2014)

I assume there will be pre-comp meetss Friday evening in the stanborough pubb?


----------



## confusedcuber (Aug 21, 2014)

I pre-registered a couple of days ago but I haven't had an email requesting payment or anything. Is this normal? or am i too late to enter?


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 21, 2014)

confusedcuber said:


> I pre-registered a couple of days ago but I haven't had an email requesting payment or anything. Is this normal? or am i too late to enter?



As is stated on the WCA page:

"There is a competitor limit of 100. The registration fee is £15, which must be paid before your registration is confirmed. Please see the website for details of how to do so."

If you then follow link to said website you can find the paypal link to make payment. 

Then, as previously promised.. your registration will be approved


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 21, 2014)

confusedcuber said:


> I pre-registered a couple of days ago but I haven't had an email requesting payment or anything. Is this normal? or am i too late to enter?


An email reminding people to pay was sent out a few days ago (presumably just before you registered). You can still pay via the website. If you want to pay when you arrive, we may charge more for the hassle


----------



## confusedcuber (Aug 21, 2014)

ah ok sorry guys paid now.

I did see go to the website before but it said "Once you have received an e-mail confirming you have a place, click the PayPal link below and pay the fee of £15" so I assumed i had to wait for the email and never scrolled down to see the paypal thing >_<.

Anyway see ya there. 

Goal(since this seems to be the done thing):

3x3: average: sub 40
single: sub 30


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 21, 2014)

confusedcuber said:


> ah ok sorry guys paid now.
> 
> I did see go to the website before but it said "Once you have received an e-mail confirming you have a place, click the PayPal link below and pay the fee of £15" so I assumed i had to wait for the email and never scrolled down to see the paypal thing >_<.


Thanks. I looked on the website for anything that tells you to wait for an email, but I can't find it. I assume you misread something. It's unfortunate you missed the reminder email too 
No problem for us to include you now though, you're absolutely fine to attend.


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 21, 2014)

Sorry to break it to you guys, but I won't be able to make it. Not that I'd signed up or anything, but I'd told people that there was a 10% chance that I'd be there.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 21, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> It's unfortunate you missed the reminder email too



Oooops. One slipped through the net. I let my guard down at the last minute.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 21, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Sorry to break it to you guys, but I won't be able to make it. Not that I'd signed up or anything, but I'd told people that there was a 10% chance that I'd be there.



Don't worry, the comp's not actually till next weekend - you can make it then, right?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 21, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Don't worry, the comp's not actually till next weekend - you can make it then, right?



Lol.

Inside jokes FTW


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 21, 2014)

Is it too late to register?
I'm looking at trains and my summer budget and thinking there's a possibility I can come to this


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 21, 2014)

Not too late to register. It would be great to have you.


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Aug 21, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Just wanna say.. your dad sounds like a LAD.



Well, he's the sort of person who gets quite vocal when Door-to-door salespeople come round our house.

He's worse when God Squad or Jehova's Witnesses come. In fact, they only visited us once about 3 years ago and haven't come back since.
Wonder why.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 21, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Lol.
> 
> Inside jokes FTW



Someone earlier in this thread suggested that I should have 15 portions of chips per day up until the competition.

If they insist


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 21, 2014)

That was Zak as well.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 21, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> Someone earlier in this thread suggested that I should have 15 portions of chips per day up until the competition.
> 
> If they insist



Don't forget, after FMC first day I'm buying you a lucozade and your buying me a tea!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 22, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Don't forget, after FMC first day I'm buying you a lucozade and your buying me a tea!



I said if you get a BLD sucess, but sure I'll get you one anyway, need to get you hooked 

Aaargh my cold was getting better all week, now all of a sudden its even worse than it was tuesday. I think at this rate I'll be getting more NR's than you this weekend.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 22, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I said if you get a BLD sucess, but sure I'll get you one anyway, need to get you hooked
> 
> Aaargh my cold was getting better all week, now all of a sudden its even worse than it was tuesday. I think at this rate I'll be getting more NR's than you this weekend.



I'll still be getting you a lucozade as well! Hopefully your cold will gets better. What do you mean by more NR''s than me?


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 22, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> I'll still be getting you a lucozade as well! Hopefully your cold will gets better. What do you mean by more NR''s than me?



I was being sarcastic lol, saying my cold is so bad that I'm expecting to break like 10 UKNR's this weekend  My muscles don't ache too much unfortunately, but it may shave like a second of most of my times.

For some reason it was WGC last time that I had a bas cold during the comp. That city is cursed.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 22, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> Well, he's the sort of person who gets quite vocal when Door-to-door salespeople come round our house.
> 
> He's worse when God Squad or Jehova's Witnesses come. In fact, they only visited us once about 3 years ago and haven't come back since.
> Wonder why.



Lol. Is he coming this weekend?


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 22, 2014)

Just wondering about facilities at the premiere inn. Just the basics- will there be a kettle? If I can make coffee, I'm sorted.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 22, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> Just wondering about facilities at the premiere inn. Just the basics- will there be a kettle? If I can make coffee, I'm sorted.



There are always kettles in the rooms to my knowledge. Standard for any hotel.

In other news:

*PRE-COMP MEET TONIGHT IN THE STANBOROUGH PUB (In front of Premiere Inn, next to venue) FROM 5-6ISH ONWARDS. LOOK/LISTEN FOR CUBES.*


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 22, 2014)

I am so hyped for this! 

Looking forward to going to a comp I'm not helping to host


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 22, 2014)

Slightly higher than normal Megaminx cut off I see. Hmm chance of me making this now


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm getting packed now! Can't wait. my flight departs 6:15 am Dublin and land Stansted 7:30. I'm not going to get any sleep tonight!

BTW, just got a 3:15 7x7 single, so yes , I can still get the 7x7 British Isles.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 22, 2014)

I loved the bit in the email about keeping the tables tidy

This coming from one of the UK competitors at Euros


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'll see u guys for tomorrow morning and the whole of Monday (sad bc I can't come for all 3 days)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 22, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> I loved the bit in the email about keeping the tables tidy
> 
> This coming from one of the UK competitors at Euros



I've brought 30 bin liners to help with it.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 22, 2014)

You should have put up the picture from the saturday "Kids, this is what we don't want to see" =D


----------



## LeighSC (Aug 22, 2014)

will the timetables given out tell us which group we are in as well?


----------



## giorgi (Aug 22, 2014)

Unfortunantely I can't go  I wish you good luck to everyone


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 22, 2014)

LeighSC said:


> will the timetables given out tell us which group we are in as well?



The precomp emails I sent out today have a link to all of the groups.

You will also be given printed personalised time tables when you arrive.

Edit - Oh yeah, here's the link


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 23, 2014)

Gah not getting back to sleep now, might as well stay up


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm leaving my house now! Only got about an hours sleep and my hands are cold!


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 23, 2014)

I got three hours sleep, but I'll probably do what I did at euros and find a secret napping place to spend all day at


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Aug 23, 2014)

Does anyone have a weisu or an aosu I can borrow for this morning? (Preferably a weisu) - I'm practising in the car and mine has popped no less than 5 times in the past 15 minutes (eeerrgghhh)


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 23, 2014)

4bld WR for Ollie 
2:32.11, *2:25.27*, 2:49.48


----------



## Sajwo (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice, now go for 5BLD WR again


----------



## Iggy (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice, Ollie!


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 23, 2014)

Holy **** Ollie congrats!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 23, 2014)

is that UWR for mean too?

(even though it's at an official comp xD)


----------



## Raviorez (Aug 23, 2014)

What!!!
Good job Ollie!!!
No words for this great achievement


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 23, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> is that UWR for mean too?
> 
> (even though it's at an official comp xD)


From facebook:



> (2:01.74), 2:03.34, 2:11.19, (2:44.59) 2:07.55 = 2:07.36 Ao5 and 2:05.42 Mo3
> 
> Stupid scrambles, the 2:01 had something like 7 solved wings.



4BLD WR is getting closer to where it should be now .


----------



## CAFCSam65 (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow, Ollie! Shame I had to miss out on the comp. Such an achievement, well done!


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Aug 23, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Lol. Is he coming this weekend?



Unfortunately not, he wanted to but I am going with a friend and his mum offered to take me


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 23, 2014)

Typical clock average: 7.77, DNF, 6.72, 12.53, 7.00


----------



## Iggy (Aug 24, 2014)

Rob Yau 56.96 5x5 ER!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 24, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Rob Yau 56.96 5x5 ER!



Just about to post this! Awesome, Rob


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 24, 2014)

Wat. I'm gonna assume that this isn't on cam...?


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 24, 2014)

No video unfortunately


----------



## Pro94 (Aug 24, 2014)

Breandan 55.50 ER Single.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 24, 2014)

Pro94 said:


> Breandan 55.50 ER Single.



Looks like he took the ER right back.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 24, 2014)

Again no video.... :/ I was judging it was awesome.

but #RobsFace


----------



## Iggy (Aug 24, 2014)

lol nice Breandan


----------



## Ollie (Aug 24, 2014)

GJ Matt! I should practice 3BLD, 41.64 is getting dangerously close


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 24, 2014)

Breandan ER 5x5 Average 1:01.68!!


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Aug 24, 2014)

Right, it's 8pm now, and I have to learn about 40% of CLL in order to have any chance of meeting my targets for 2x2.

I might try to learn some in the car on the way there tomorrow, I will have about 2 - 3 hours of motorway.
For now, I'll call it a day and do some random 3x3 solves and try and get ready for a 5:30 start.

Actually, in these light conditions, (laptop screen only illuminating B and U) my recognition is hampered so much, I might as well be doing 3BLD.


----------



## BillyRain (Aug 25, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> Right, it's 8pm now, and I have to learn about 40% of CLL in order to have any chance of meeting my targets for 2x2.
> 
> I might try to learn some in the car on the way there tomorrow, I will have about 2 - 3 hours of motorway.
> For now, I'll call it a day and do some random 3x3 solves and try and get ready for a 5:30 start.
> ...



This ladies and gents... is hardcore.


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 25, 2014)

Woke up early so might as well give FMC another try.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 25, 2014)

hugarlandel said:


> 3.79 Pyra NR average



Nice


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 25, 2014)

Oliver Frost 2:25.27 4BLD world record. According to CubeComps.


----------



## EMI (Aug 25, 2014)

Was already posted...


----------



## megaminxwin (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm stupid. Thanks.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 25, 2014)

megaminxwin said:


> I'm stupid. Thanks.



lol no you're not. I'll make a thread when I receive the video (can't discuss the scrambles or post any video until tonight)


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow Ciaran is getting very fast at everything, the next Feliks?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone for coming.
Lots of DYKs in the near future.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 25, 2014)

Results are up! If you see any errors please post!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 25, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Results are up! If you see any errors please post!



Haha, looks like I get to keep 5BLD WR for a few days longer


----------



## bubbagrub (Aug 25, 2014)

As usual, a great, well-organised competition. Thanks to all the organisers and delegates! 



bubbagrub said:


> My goals:
> 
> FMC: Sub 40
> 2x2: PB average and PB single
> ...



I got PBs in Pyra, 2x2 and 3x3, but completely failed in the two events I'd really been practising for: MBLD and FMC. Clearly more practice needed for next time...

Any chance someone will be able to post the scrambles some time...?


----------



## joey (Aug 25, 2014)

Fun comp!

Failed 4x4


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 25, 2014)

DYK:
-This is my first DYK?!!?
-There was a trivial double-x-cross in the OH final? (I don't think anybody noticed it and *definitely* nobody let everybody else know.)
-Not all New Zealand NRs are trivial, but you can take skewb Ao5 after a day?
-Ciaran is my lucky judge with two 3x3 pbs in a row?


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 25, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Results are up! If you see any errors please post!



iirc i didnt get a 28 in 4x4 finals, so my average shouldn't have a counting 33 and I guess i actually came third in 4x4 overall. 

Sorry Rob I have your silver medal.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 25, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> iirc i didnt get a 28 in 4x4 finals, so my average shouldn't have a counting 33 and I guess i actually came third in 4x4 overall.
> 
> Sorry Rob I have your silver medal.



Yeah I sent this one to be changed already. You are quite correct, you can swap medals at Cuthberts


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Ollie said:


> GJ Matt! I should practice 3BLD, 41.64 is getting dangerously close



It's also faster than 99% of my solves, so don't get too worried. Yet .

Great comp, thanks as usual to organisers/delegates for being awesome and making this happen. DYKs tomorrow maybe because sleepy.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 26, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I'm excited for this!
> 
> Goals?
> Primarily to get back into the UK top 10 sum of ranks - after Euros I dropped a few places...
> A few times I want: sub-50 4x4x4 single, one-handed PB's, 5x5x5 average PB, NR clock average, sub-7 pyra average, square-1 PB's... I think that will do


 Back in the top 10 \o/
From my goals I only got the 4x4x4 single, OH average, and pyra average (sub-6 actually, lol), and I beat my 5x5x5 average PB by less than one second... Oh well 
More to follow. Love you all, thanks for yet another fantastic competition <3


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 26, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> -Not all New Zealand NRs are trivial, but you can take skewb Ao5 after a day?


Haha nice. You were actually pretty close to 3x3 NR too. It'd be cool to see it finally broken before the year's out.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 26, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> Goal:
> 1 PB


Woop woop. 3 pbs
OH Single (was my worst world ranking) because lolololscramble. If I was in shape for OH would have been a 10 or 11 I think
Feet average because James' cube
4x4 average beacuse I need to get closer to 40.00 before I am allowed to break the barrier
3rd on sum of singles 

Thanks Adam. You awesome


----------



## Hypocrism (Aug 26, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Haha nice. You were actually pretty close to 3x3 NR too. It'd be cool to see it finally broken before the year's out.



Agreed, it's stood for far too long! I started summer at barely sup-15 so I'm hoping to break it within a year, depending on how much time I have at medical school and which UK comps I can go to.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 26, 2014)

I just arrived home! Cheers for a great weekend! HAPPY BIRTHDAY ADAM(yesterday)!
14 NR's I think, I'm such a failure I wanted 15! Mollerz don't forget to send me that message about how to put a video on speedsolving!
greatest achievement this weekend, 7x7 single! Skewb British Isles average was pretty cool to! Finally sub 5 pyra! But no sub 10 3x3 

20(18+2) Sq-1 single apparently.
35 4x4 average!
3:30 7x7 average!
1:07 feet single!1:12 5x5 single!
Learned clock, in 5 minutes!
sub 1:40 mega average!
3 Gold! 4x4, 7x7 and pyra. 
2 British Isles records!
Thank you everybody for a great weekend! See you all next year!


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 26, 2014)

Oh yes, forgot to mention this too. We had some clothing left behind as well as cubes. One cube and 2 items of clothing have already been claimed. If you think you left something, describe it in the best detail you can and we will check if we have it!



CiaranBeahan said:


> Mollerz don't forget to send me that message about how to put a video on speedsolving!



I'll just post it here because it's easier. 

Let's say you are posting this video -> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4kF0Y2Ua6g

You would do the following, take the code at the back of the link, everything after the = sign, and put it between [youtubehd] tags.

[youtubehd]x4kF0Y2Ua6g[/youtubehd

But you would need to add a square bracket ] at the end as well, obviously.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 26, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *Goals:*
> *2x2* - sub 3 single & sub 4 average
> *3x3* - sub 12 single & sub 14 average
> *4x4* - sub 50 average
> ...


2x2 - no I suck
3x3 - no I suck
4x4 - no I suck
5x5 - no I suck
6x6 - no I suck
7x7 - no I suck
OH - no I suck
Feet - yay now I never have to do feet again
FMC - I improved the mean I guess, but I still want a good single
Mega - no I suck
Pyra - no I suck
Sq1 - no I suck
Clock - no I really suck (although I did get a sub 7 single)
Skewb - no I suck
3BLD - yep
4BLD - no I suck
5BLD - I spoke too soon I guess
MBLD - yeah no

I failed most of my goals..

*DYK...*
...it was awesome to see and talk to some completely new cubers
...Bernard and me didn't get the 4 move 2x2 scramble we wanted
...18/33 AfRs (passed the halfway point)
...easy xx-cross in OH finals
...which everybody seemed to mess up on
...and then did a great job at keeping it quiet
...F (R U R' U')*3 F' is far nicer than R' F2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 F2 R
...Alex got a 26 in FMC using roux
...Ollie got a WR and then was so cool about it. No big deal
...Rob got a 56 and the next round Breandan got a 55
...Poor Rob doesn't even get recognition 
...I'm becoming slower at 3x3 and OH
...like my times are actually getting worse
...Adam is a very good organiser
..."and 1st place in square-1 is Sim-Robert Yau!"
..."and 1st place in megaminx is......Robert Yau????"
...Dans (almost) NR clock average: 7, 7, 17, DNF, 7
...Ryans (almost) NR clock average: 6, 7, 6, DNF, 8
...CHJ wanted Ciarans square-1 18.xy to be a DNF, instead of a +2
...Ciaran is reasonably fast
...3:12 7x7 single... He should average sub 3 next year
...I guess I'm a silver member now for completing all singles
...McDonalds advert in KFC
...Sameer: "Let's just admit it: We love feet!"
...the number of seconds you slow down by is directly proportional to the number of pints you drink
...I spoke very proficient welsh to Ethan Mayo (as he would indeed confirm)
...Chris and CHJ think I have a limited knowledge of famous cubers
...Adams birthday cake ended up being eaten alone by me at 1am in my hotel room
...Happy birthday Adam! (yesterday)
...James is a very thorough and organised delegate
...Cornelius Deickmann
...Ando won the duct tape challenge thing
...Lara has cool hair
...which featured in my 5BLD memo
...which caused me to have a success
...so thank you Lara
...Worlds 2017 should be held in the centre of the Earth because then it's the same distance for everyone, and therefore the most fair
...Probably my favourite comp so far. Thank you Adam and James and Dan <3


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Aug 26, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Oh yes, forgot to mention this too. We had some clothing left behind as well as cubes. One cube and 2 items of clothing have already been claimed. If you think you left something, describe it in the best detail you can and we will check if we have it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers James!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 26, 2014)

DYK...



Spoiler



190 mins to do a 70 min journey leaving at 11:40am?
actually a really enjoyable drive whilst teaching 4x4 and even the 'argument' had a good outcome?
the very last hotel room yet again?
I don't mind the walk but seriously Premiere Inn stop doing that to your other 'guests'?
guests don't pay to stay at my house?
I remembered having 3G at my car when failing to send precomp email?
I literally got to my car before getting 3G back?
free hotel WiFi now?
internet fail at the venue?
I should've downloaded Adobe before I left home?
Ollie got WR 4BLD single whilst I ran over to the hotel to fail to download it?
also Mo3?
apparently free WiFi isn't worth the money?
we used James' 3G to get it on my laptop?
SWAGOVERLORD?
scramblers, data enterers and runners get chocolate and sweets?
Alex's 26 move Roux FMC?
during the 1st round of 4x4 I got 5 parities, all PLL?
no where near my PB average?
in the 2nd round I needed a 57 to get sub 1 average with my last solve?
DNF?
according to Matt it's like I'm dancing with my 4x4 whilst turning slowly but not pausing?
2/5 MBLD?
was expecting to see 4 solved and one massive fail?
so much fail in that attempt across the board?
I was so busy that when I announced the bar was open it took me several seconds to realise that was where I needed to go straight away?
responsible drinking at venue?
Tim finally turns up and worked really hard while he was in the venue even though he barely competed?
he locked himself out of his car TWICE on the Fri which resulted in the delay?
Sarah helped a lot as well when I needed rest breaks?
we got ahead of schedule so Callum got his extra round of feet?
Daniel only agrees to it if he can use James' cube?
2 groups in the 4x4 final came as a shock to me?
I left the venue before the vast majority of people who stayed till the end of the 4x4 final?
till and til are acceptable but since till is more historical that's what I'll be putting in my previous DYK?
showered and still got to the bar before the non-fast-food eaters?
Tamsin got too fast at 3x3 in a few days so I stopped solving parity on 4x4?
awkward to spot PLLs when both parities are ignored?
Brendan plays Tetris on original Gameboy?
I remember when it came out?
still no WiFi in the hotel so I guess I'll write some DYKs before sleep?
I don't get to fall asleep watching Archer tonight?

day 2 is a bit blurry now?
I only did 5 and 1/2 5x5 solves?
my 1st 3BLD was only 1 second slower than my at home pb?
I missed my Mo3 on my 3rd and 'safety' solve twice?
Matt's 41???
once the adrenaline wore off my back decided to let me know that it had been injured a couple of weeks previously?
James and Daniel picked up my slack?
Rob beat Brendan's ER?
Brendan never lost his ER?
Mega surprise though?
my beer tasted like burnt plastic?
it's a good thing I only drunk 1/2 of it?
a little too tired to celebrate like I expected to?
that meant I was at the venue when it opened even though James wasn't expecting me till much later?
Monday kiddy day worked exactly like I expected?
so much busier?
my cake arrived JUST before the end of Pyra round 1?
that added 2 seconds to Lara's time?
my printer smokes in the venue?
I went for 3 instead of 7 in the 2nd attempt of MBLD?
took twice as long as I'm capable of but that did mean I got my 3 points?
I still know my memo?
JH YG MF QC OT KV UC BW CD YR EN AG DJ LV SQ HW H WS LR IY VB M QJ AC LN RY KW C, audio corners on the last?
all went smoothly and got extra rounds of Pyra, feet and 7x7?
no, we can't have a 4th round of 2x2, we don't have 100 competitors?
would've squeezed in another round of SQ-1 but no Simon and who would've been able to scramble for it?
I tried to inject a little humour into the award ceremony?
Joey arranged a heads up comp whilst I chilled?
Conny won that as well as 3x3?
Daniel and Billy thought I was trollin' back at 4x4xFortress when Daniel showed me centre comms?
it stuck pretty quickly?
wanted to move onto edge comms shortly after?
Daniel told me to M2 instead?
4BLD here I come?



Thank you so much to everyone who helped out all over the weekend.
Especially James, Daniel, Tim, Sarah, all the judges who seemed to never take a break, data enterers and scramblers.

I hope you all enjoyed it.
I'll certainly be arranging more comps in the future assuming our delegates are happy for me to do so =D


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 26, 2014)

DYK:
Yey sub-Dan 3BLD?
All my official mega solves were slower than the one warm-up solve I did?
All my 2x2 solves were slower than my PB AO50? (Yes 50, not 5 and a typo)
I actually practiced for FMC and got a worse result than last comp?
Ryan got 6 parities in 5 sq-1 solves?
I demonstated that I'm not good enough at sq-1 hacks to do them fast enough or correctly?

Well done to those getting records (especially Ollie because BLD), always fun to have crazy fast solves happening. Also, didn't get much chance to talk to Adam after the cake reminded me it was his birthday. Happy birthday mate, if you didn't do the obvious combo of cake + stackmat I'll be sad.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 26, 2014)

I didn't even eat cake I'm ashamed to say.


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 26, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> DYK...
> we got ahead of schedule so Callum got his extra round of feet?
> Daniel only agrees to it if he can use James' cube?


You need to add the end of the story!
DYK...
James agreed to the deal?
Daniel got PB?


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 26, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> You need to add the end of the story!
> DYK...
> James agreed to the deal?
> Daniel got PB?



DYK...
James proceeded to steal his cube back immediately after the round?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 26, 2014)

DYK:
4BLD?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?!


----------



## TMOY (Aug 26, 2014)

DYK:
3^3 finals ?????????

And my advice: don't drink a beer right before a final you think you won't make, because you might end up being in anyway...

Great comp, thanks to Adam for organizing it.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Aug 26, 2014)

Did anyone find a Rubik's Clock? I couldn't find mine when I left the venue on Saturday, and apparently it didn't get handed in at any point. It's a standard Rubik's brand, normal inserts etc so pretty easy to get mistaken for someone else's.


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 26, 2014)

DYK:

- The following list will be compiled in approximate chronological order?
- First competition where I didn't stay at my house?
- The 4x4xFortress is awesome, and its residents equally so?
- I solved a Jing's Pyraminx and a 4x4x4 supercube for the first time there?
- Got ~3 hours sleep on Friday night?
- Nick got probably the world's smallest £15 mixed grill?
- He complained and managed to get a better one?
- Finally sub-50 4x4x4 single?
- Went all day without getting a sup-1 single and then got 1:00.17 on the last solve of the day?
- Doing only a few events per day was strange but very much appreciated?
- As was finishing by 7pm each day?
- All the extra rounds?
- #loluk?
- Clock went badly for me?
- Conor and Daniel both had DNF's and counting sup-10's, destroying what would've been easily sub-8 averages?
- First round had quite a few lucky cases but they were all in awkward places?
- Second round had a 7.5x DNF (1 edge) which cost me NR?
- Improved my single rank by 4 places and my average rank by 1, but I'm still 3rd in the UK for single?
- I still get really nervous during clock solves?
- But a combination of music in between solves and Ollie and Conor's heckling calmed me down a lot in the final, so thanks for that?
- I now have 6 sub-8 averages without a sub-7.51?
- I have a lot of feelings about clock?
- Billy can't 6x6x6 last layer?
- He did the wrong PLL and was left with a U-perm, and then did PLL parity instead?
- I swear this is the third comp now where I've had a 6x6x6 mean and my scrambler hasn't?
- Two scrambles in my round of skewb had a 4-5 move layer into U perm?
- Bernard in the OH final: 'A DOUBLE X-CROSS?!'
- 3rd OH final scramble had 4 solved edges and a solved corner, with no flips/twists?
- Someone should try it BLD?
- Also Bernard, before every solve I did this weekend: 'WR gogogo'
- Pro tip for Chris - lube your 7x7x7?
- I missed the 5x5x5 and one handed finals by one place, despite getting my overall 5x5x5 PB single in the second round?
- Breandan is too pro at 5x5x5?
- I got 6 SQ-1 parities in 5 solves, thanks to popping on the last few turns of a solve?
- Ciaran is getting really fast at everything? Sadly he narrowly missed out on sub-10 average?
- Tom Neville is also going to be fast soon?
- James was more excited his tubstacking results than anything else that day?
- I got the first ever sub-4 '10-stack' (by Robert) on camera?
- The UK loves feet?
- We tried to stop talking about it at KFC, but the conversation kept returning to it?
- It was a pretty good weekend for BLD?
- Chris got his first 4BLD success, it only took 19 attempts?
- Conor got his first 5BLD success, adding to his collection of AfR's?
- Leigh forgot how to ZZ?
- Somehow got a sub-15 average?
- 2 move green cross in the first round of 3x3x3?
- Chris hates Ortega when it doesn't give him an OLL skip?
- It took me about 10 seconds to realise that I was sat in the competitors seat when I judged Conor?
- Pyraminx finals make me nervous, especially after getting a sub-6 average in the second round?
- Lara is scene trash?
- She also got a 13 single in a 21 average, and is now the fastest female in Australia, well done again?
- Nick and I forgot how to cube in the head-to-head? "What even is a Rubik's Cube?"
- I won but then Cornelius beat me OH in the second round?
- James and I are just going to go all out on side events now?
- Duct tape ball made a return, with Ando claiming victory?
- Top cake?
- Discussing who would win in a dance off out of the worlds/euros finalists?
- I'm writing these instead of cleaning my house?
- I should probably get on that now?

Thanks Adam for organising a fantastic competition - you looked after everyone so well 
See you all at either Cuthberts or UKC, or possibly both!


----------



## confusedcuber (Aug 26, 2014)

confusedcuber said:


> Goal(since this seems to be the done thing):
> 
> 3x3: average: sub 40
> single: sub 30



Average:nailed it
single: failed it


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 26, 2014)

DYK:

-3 return trips and a few drives around Welwyn meant 450 miles of driving that weekend
- I've probably forgotten a lot of the DYK things I had planned, so probably won't be in chronological order, just as I remember them
- There was about a 3-5 second pause between Chris's 4BLD success and his manic celebration.
- I managed to find another secret sleeping spot, before ciaran's mum wondered what I was doing unconscious on the floor.
- aimed for 3 PB's but got 6! 
- I didn't get any of the 3 I was expecting, so all 6 were a suprise
- 1/720 PLL skip meant beating my megaminx PB by 22 seconds 
- Left 6x6 at home on the day I needed it, and pyraminx on the day i needed it, so thanks to francois and ciaran for letting me borrow them, and callum for clock.
- Despite me saying I'll never do FMC again, I did and got a PB by 3.
- Square-1 starting popping out of nowhere, would have been 8 PB's otherwise :/
- Not a single double parity on 4x4x4, after having 7 out of my previous 10 official solves, and beat average PB by 2 seconds.
- That's all I can remember for now, although I think people are more likely to read concise ones anyway.

And lastly:
- No I wasn't so lazy that I drove to the petrol station, I genuinely needed to fill up


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 26, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> - It took me about 10 seconds to realise that I was sat in the competitors seat when I judged Conor?



Hehe this made me chuckle


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 27, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Hehe this made me chuckle


Way too many random brain farts this weekend. This was probably the worst...


----------



## CHJ (Aug 27, 2014)

DYK: 

- andrea beat ollie in BLD nipple flicking.
- conor finally afr for 5BLD
- i really shouldn't speak my mind when it comes to timer stops (sorry ciaran)
- woop woop sub10 clock!
- 3BLD Mo16
- had a result in everything possible
- chris got 4BLD!!!
- Conny only came to win im sure
- 1.5 beers was all it took to make me feel rough this comp :/
- adam worked really REALLY hard this comp
- and HBD for then
- alex and ben actually came to the pub?!
- i really shouldn't stay up to 3 every morning
- had no SMAG so relentless lemon ice would do
- ando won the tape ball thingy
- tub challenge is way too big

really cant think of much but i love this comp, GJ adam and everyone


----------



## LucidCuber (Aug 27, 2014)

CHJ said:


> DYK:
> - i really shouldn't stay up to 3 every morning



Seeing as I kept waking up ridiculously early every morning I don't think there was a single moment when we both both simultaneously asleep over the 4 days, lol.

Also, thanks to Adam for spending his birthday running a comp for us


----------



## ~Adam~ (Aug 27, 2014)

It was my pleasure. I'm not saying I WILL hold one next year but I like it when there is a comp on my birthday (like last year, thank you Daniel) and I really enjoyed organising this one.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Sep 1, 2014)

Tubstacking! Featuring every single failed attempt to get sub-10 between the two successes. The two successes were the two I didn't film.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4EOBES4w70&list=PL5PE8wX3PHQiZ9-azkB4OxiYcEXjRT1UI


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 1, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Tubstacking! Featuring every single failed attempt to get sub-10 between the two successes. The two successes were the two I didn't film.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4EOBES4w70&list=PL5PE8wX3PHQiZ9-azkB4OxiYcEXjRT1UI



I love how on the last one they suddenly decided to play jenga


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 1, 2014)

This made them late for the pub


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 2, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> This made them late for the pub



nerds


----------

